# need suggestions on 30L backpack



## Mebaru (Jun 5, 2017)

I am looking to buy bikepacking/adventure-biking friendly backpack, around 25-30L.

It have to be: 
- comfortable for multi-day riding - last time I used camelbak kudu 18L tightly stuffed (though not heavy) and it destroyed my shoulders at the end of first day...
- stable on rough terrain and while shredding
- must have large main compartment + many small and large pockets to neatly organize my stuff
- must be not bulky and round
- should have straps to attach gear
- should have helmet mount also fullface compatible and that can be used when backpack is fully loaded
- hydration system compatible
- should have raincover (I hate Osprey for not supplying raincovers with their bags)
- durable but not too heavy
- good ventilation would be great

At this time I have two options on my shopping list: EVOC Explorer PRO 30L and Deuter Trans Alpine 30L/32EL. Both have great features, Deuter has steel frame and is cheaper so it's #1 one on my list.

Looking forward for your suggestions.


----------



## Grodyman (Sep 29, 2016)

I have been looking also, and would suggest the Osprey Manta AG20, 28, or 36. Looks to cover most of your list, and is what I have been considering. It has the suspension system that holds the pack away from your back for ventilation. I have a larger backpacking pack with this design, and it is very comfortable. Yes, it has a raincover that is provided.

I am also considering an ultralight alternative, the Ultimate Direction Fastpack. It is a marathon vest, but has potential for bikepacking.
Gman


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I'd need some very, very good reasons to have 30L on my back.

If you're not carrying a boat, nor a big DSLR kit, nor a drone, etc... then I think there is absolutely no reason to have more than ~8-10L on your back. Max.

Just my $.02.


----------



## TubeSSnapper (Nov 15, 2004)

30liters = sore butt
Seriously, that much on your back will mess with your fun factor...which is the most important metric


----------



## Mebaru (Jun 5, 2017)

My reason to have 30L backpack - I am traveling on a full-suspension bike now and its frame bag is really small. Also, I have a dropper and my current seatbag is small too, around 5L. I have 10L-15L less volume compared to my hardtail I was riding with 11L backpack.

I already had one three-day trip with my old NorthFace 30L backpack and it was ok, no complaints. I don't load it very heavy, I put inside bulky things - clothes in drybag, sleeping bag and pad, mirrorless camera with lenses, medic kit etc.

I prefer to have more load on my shoulders rather than overload front or rear of the bike with more stuff because it affects handling significantly, especially on rough, rocky and gnarly descents.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I bikepacked with a big pack like that once. Was really not my preference. Didn't have much choice, though, as I had to haul out more gear than I brought in (a whole extra tent). I won't be choosing to bikepack like that again, honestly. The big pack screwed with handling more than any gear I had strapped to the bike.


----------



## Mebaru (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks people. I appreciate your feedback regarding your personal experience bikepacking with larger backpacks but that's not what I was asking about.

To be mentioned, I have tried several approaches: attaching all gear to bike and ride completely without a backpack, riding with a small 10L backpack and with large 25L backpack - all on rough terrain, on dense uncared forest singletracks that I usually travel through - and I liked having larger backpack more because all these strapped gear really affects my steering and bike balance on descents and technical trails. Also, gear strapped to fork in my experience more often got messed with branches, high grass, stone gardens etc. Again, I don't load my backpack heavy. It's just there for few light but bulky items.

Of course, in other situations I rather prefer riding with small backpack (and I always do on my hardtail) but currently I don't have other means because full-suspension bike is less capable to high loads. I usually travel alone and always try to stay very minimal, still have many things to haul. Also, I don't own the best, the lightest and the most packable gear around. Definitely, it can be optimized but UL-gear is quite expensive and on this point I don't have budget to replace all of my stuff with it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Mebaru said:


> Thanks people. I appreciate your feedback regarding your personal experience bikepacking with larger backpacks but that's not what I was asking about.
> 
> To be mentioned, I have tried several approaches: attaching all gear to bike and ride completely without a backpack, riding with a small 10L backpack and with large 25L backpack - all on rough terrain, on dense uncared forest singletracks that I usually travel through - and I liked having larger backpack more because all these strapped gear really affects my steering and bike balance on descents and technical trails. Also, gear strapped to fork in my experience more often got messed with branches, high grass, stone gardens etc. Again, I don't load my backpack heavy. It's just there for few light but bulky items.
> 
> Of course, in other situations I rather prefer riding with small backpack (and I always do on my hardtail) but currently I don't have other means because full-suspension bike is less capable to high loads. I usually travel alone and always try to stay very minimal, still have many things to haul. Also, I don't own the best, the lightest and the most packable gear around. Definitely, it can be optimized but UL-gear is quite expensive and on this point I don't have budget to replace all of my stuff with it.


Of course it's not what you asked for. This is inherent in internet discussion forums.

You don't have to spend a ton on ultralight gear, honestly. There are inexpensive, but intelligent ways to lighten up. Most ultralight techniques involve carrying less stuff, anyway.

Frankly, I don't expect to ride exactly the same way loaded up as I do "unloaded" for a day ride. If I want to do that kind of riding while on a bikepacking trip, then I'm going to unload, make camp for a night or a few, and do day rides without my gear.


----------



## Mebaru (Jun 5, 2017)

Harold said:


> Frankly, I don't expect to ride exactly the same way loaded up as I do "unloaded" for a day ride. If I want to do that kind of riding while on a bikepacking trip, then I'm going to unload, make camp for a night or a few, and do day rides without my gear.


Indeed, I absolutely agree that would be the best scenario. Though, it's not always possible - most of the primitive trails aren't that good or that long to camp around whole day. Also, equipment can be easily stolen if left unattended. Unfortunately, that's not uncommon in my region.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

I recommend checking out the Osprey Escapist 25. I was having some comfort issues with the Deuter TA, and have found the Escapist to be a lot more comfortable--much better waist belt system to shift the load to the hips, along with more comfortable shoulder harness. It doesn't have the wire suspension frame of the Osprey Manta packs, so it's a little better suited for rough-and-tumble riding.


----------



## Mebaru (Jun 5, 2017)

albeant said:


> I recommend checking out the Osprey Escapist 25. I was having some comfort issues with the Deuter TA, and have found the Escapist to be a lot more comfortable--much better waist belt system to shift the load to the hips, along with more comfortable shoulder harness. It doesn't have the wire suspension frame of the Osprey Manta packs, so it's a little better suited for rough-and-tumble riding.


Thanks. Escapist looks good and has lots of great reviews but it has rather round profile. I wish something more slim. What was your comfort issues with Deuter TA?


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

Mebaru said:


> Thanks. Escapist looks good and has lots of great reviews but it has rather round profile. I wish something more slim. What was your comfort issues with Deuter TA?


The Escapist is pretty easy to cinch down with the external compression straps. Osprey could design it to be flatter, but then it would have to gain height or width.

I was having shoulder pain with the Deuter TA 25, and the hard plastic mesh of the hip belt didn't snug down well enough to get the weight off my shoulders. The Escapist's hip belt can be comfortably snugged down better. I also prefer the back panel and shoulder straps themselves on the Osprey, as I find both more comfortable. The Osprey also weighs a good deal less than my TA 25 did, so there's that too. The whole pack is more compliant, and the back panel is lower profile, so the pack fits closer and conforms more to the body and than the TA 25, and still has enough structure to lock down for rough descending.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I used a Manta 30 for a few years, great pack and meets most of your requirements. Not great for a full face but easy enough to strap a helmet to it. Did come with a pack cover. Osprey replaced it with a Manta 36 when the original tore open and couldn't be repaired. The 36 is too big for day rides but fine for bikepacking. I'm in the same boat as you - small FS frame leaves little room for frame bags, and carrying on my back doesn't bother me - I prefer it in fact when riding rough trails. The pack is very comfortable to wear. I think the 36 comes with a pack cover but would have to check. Never need it where I live.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

Mebaru said:


> I am looking to buy bikepacking/adventure-biking friendly backpack, around 25-30L.
> 
> It have to be:
> - comfortable for multi-day riding - last time I used camelbak kudu 18L tightly stuffed (though not heavy) and it destroyed my shoulders at the end of first day...
> ...


You need Deuter Trans Alpine 30.
https://www.deuterusa.com/collections/bike/products/trans-alpine-30

If you are interested what I am using: it is nothing or my Deuter Compact Lite 3 Liter. I have Hayduke bike and I can pack well.

Next season I will be in "your shoes" because I am saving money for packraft this winter. I will need backpack! I will look into light options like:

Arc'teryx Alpha 30
https://arcteryx.com/ca/en/shop/alpha-fl-30-backpack
for the light and bulky gear.


----------

